# How to upload a photo (Q-View) to your post



## s2k9k

I know when you are new to interacting on forums some things are hard to figure out and different forums have different software and things aren't always the same. I have seen members ask how to upload their Q-View (photos) to their posts so I thought I would write a quick tutorial on how to upload a photo on SMF. The software here makes it very easy to do. 

To add a photo, from the editor window (where you are typing your post) click the icon as shown in the red box in the photo below. When you click this the upload process will begin and your photo will be placed wherever your cursor is at the time so make sure your cursor is flashing where you want the photo to be placed.













editor window.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 1, 2012






Then the "Embed an Image" window will open.













Embed image.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 1, 2012






From this window you have three choices of where to add the image from.

You can copy and paste an image URL from internet photo sites like Photobucket or Flicker:













Embed image3.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 1, 2012






You can use photos that you have saved right here on SMF by using the "My Recent Photos":













Embed image1.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 1, 2012






If you click "More" another window will open where you can scroll through pages of all your photos using the arrows in the lower right corner just above the "Next" button.

From here you can add multiple photos by checking the box in the upper left corner of the photos.

After you selected all the photos you want to add just click "Next" in the lower right corner.













my photos.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 1, 2012






You can also add pictures you have saved on your computer or other storage device attached to your computer.

Click on "Upload Files" 













Embed image2.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 1, 2012






Then a window will open where you can choose the drive, location or folder where the photo is located on your computer. If you have multiple photos in the same folder you can choose more than one by holding the "Ctrl" key on your keyboard while clicking on the photos you want to add. After you have highlighted the photo(s) you want just click "Open".

(This window will be a part of Windows not SMF so it could look different depending on what operating system you are using):













open1.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 1, 2012






Whichever of these three methods you use will open another window where you can choose the size of the photo you want to add.

Just click the little circle to the left of the size then click "Submit" in the lower right corner:













submit1.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 1, 2012






Then your photo will show up in the editor window where you are making your post.

Too easy, Right? So let's start seeing some Q-View!


----------



## pops6927

For example, my trusty PJ:

small:













ztakeme.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jul 25, 2012






medium:













ztakeme.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jul 25, 2012






Large:













ztakeme.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jul 25, 2012






LOL... she is sooo dumb... lol!  

But, this gives you a size comparison to small, medium and large.


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks Dave and Pops, she's cute!


----------



## schmedleyp

will this work on an I pad?


----------



## s2k9k

Sorry I'm not familiar with Ipads, I've never used one but I'm sure someone can help us out with this.


----------



## kfactor

I triednto up load a photo and all is it says is one moment and won't load


----------



## nozzleman

Thanks for posting this, it is so simple now. I have to start taking pictures of my smokes!


----------



## davidhef88

schmedleyp said:


> will this work on an I pad?



From my iPhone I was having to email to myself then save to my computer then post. I downloaded tap-a-talk and now it's the easiest thing I have ever done.


----------



## deanoaz

I'm going to try to upload a photo, since I am a newbie and need practice.  This is a picture of my smoking setup:













DSCN0762.JPG



__ deanoaz
__ Aug 21, 2012






It seemed to work!!!!!


----------



## rasimmo

TEST

I tried to post this in another thread. I wanted to test it here to see if I did something wrong,













trailer colored.jpg



__ rasimmo
__ Jan 6, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert

Your hound looks a LOT like my hound













new.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Aug 29, 2013


----------



## dummy que

i just got taptalk have used it on one other site it works (i a`m not very tech savoy acording to my niece) so look out now lol


----------



## cruiser rod

image.jpg



__ cruiser rod
__ Oct 15, 2013





Thanks for the tip! Looks good, don't they?


----------



## gbennett8839

20140421_160300.jpg



__ gbennett8839
__ Apr 21, 2014





Test


----------



## gripkv

Have not had any luck with this yet. Trying here:













IMG955914.jpg



__ gripkv
__ May 12, 2014


----------



## bonesgordy

I've tried uploading photos from my Galaxy S4 and a Mac laptop with no success. The same message appears with both. Please help


----------



## timberjet

bonesgordy said:


> I've tried uploading photos from my Galaxy S4 and a Mac laptop with no success. The same message appears with both. Please help


I would guess you have gotten this sorted out by now but if not, put the Taptalk app on your phone. It is awesome with this forum. you can post pics directly to the site and keep track of replies and such from anywhere you happen to be. pretty neat.


----------



## talan64

bonesgordy said:


> I've tried uploading photos from my Galaxy S4 and a Mac laptop with no success. The same message appears with both. Please help


I've used my Galaxy S3, with no issues.  I have loaded the Firefox app on it, and use that as the default browser.  As I say, no issue with either reading posts, or adding pictures/comments.


----------



## txsmokedlk

From IPhone? I can't figure it out.


----------



## txsmokedlk

Ok now my phone is showing the menu bar. 












image.jpg



__ txsmokedlk
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## wobblehd

006_zps60b08876.jpg



__ wobblehd
__ Nov 28, 2014






Oh wow, I think it worked. Now if I can just learn to use my camera too...New Mes30 waiting for some jerky and Q-View.


----------



## ontario smoker

image.jpg



__ ontario smoker
__ Jan 17, 2015





 just trying it from my phone to see if it works.   Looks like it did


----------



## bmxer13

Newb post

Edit. Cant seem to post any pics from mobile.


----------



## gulfcoastsmoker

trying a pic

http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/pogobratt/media/2015 smk house/IMG_20150127_090334_685.jpg.html


----------



## croninad

image.jpg



__ croninad
__ Apr 28, 2015


----------



## croninad

just trying it out


----------



## north idaho

image.jpeg



__ north idaho
__ Mar 4, 2016






Test


----------



## socalcooker

20160228_111301.jpg



__ socalcooker
__ May 8, 2016





Test
Pic won't load from phone


----------



## uncle eddie

test posting of picture...













smoked bologna.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Jun 4, 2016






Easy-peasy!  Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## njg26crux

View media item 534557
I edited this photo in paint and rotated it but when I upload it ... its still sidways ... do I have to fire up my computer with photoshop to fix this?


----------



## uncle eddie

I am assuming you used an iphone or ipad to take the picture.  You have to leave the picture in whatever goofy orientation Apple makes it and upload it that way...the web page will then straighten it up.


----------



## unlgrad2002

I tried searching the forum and couldn't find anything so apologies if I missed it. I read about the Photobucket change in terms (http://photobucket.com/terms) effective June 1 that does not allow 3rd party hosting on free accounts. I posted an image last week using the IMG link. Anyone know how I was able to do this or if it will continue? I am certain I have a free account as there is no credit card on file and I clearly see my account storage limit is 10 GB. 

Any ideas or knowledge on this? 

Thanks,

David


----------

